# Graphic card for gta 4



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 6, 2011)

hi
 guys can u please suggest me a graphic card for running gta 4 ......my budget is around 5k....
i am having a 500w psu i bought it from cost to cost delhi 
the seller said it is good.
its brand is gsm pro 500w.
written on the smps
please suggest that do i need to upgrade that to..??


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, you need to buy PSU too.. At what resolution do you want to play GTA 4 or say your highest resolution your monitor supports


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500W #FSP Saga II 500 @Rs.2300
Asus EAH5450SILENT/DI/1GD3(LP) Graphic Card  @Rs.2000

This just fits your budget. can run GTA IV well @low res and med graphics
Buy Asus Card | Asus Graphic Card | Asus 1GB DDR3 Graphic Card |


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 6, 2011)

i am having samsung 22 inch full hd monitor...........
and i want to play gta 4 at mid level graphics now the high end
and my budget of 5k is only for gpu if i post a pic of my smps will u be able to judge it......bcoz it costed my rs900 and cost to cost is a well known computer shop in delhi ......it is known by its name so i believe they wont cheat on selling cheap quality products


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2011)

Around 5K the best Gfx card is HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5. Get the MSI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 around 5.2/5.4K. It has a dual fan Cooler design and can be overclocked further for better performance. Since it has very low power consumption, I guess your current PSU can handle it. It is the most powerful card which does not require an external PCI-E power connector. Be careful, there are couple of GDDR3/DDR3 versions of this card are available at chepaer price. Don't get them.

Check the PSU for the current at the 12V rail. It should be written over the PSU.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Check the PSU for the current at the 12V rail. It should be written over the PSU.




these are the smps pics along with the inner cabby..
moerever will 6670 be future proof for gta 5 


*i43.tinypic.com/2h6htgi.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/9axq11.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/zjibds.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/24c9ied.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/1z4igt1.jpg


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess then you can go with HD 6670. After doing little bit of Google I found out that Zippy/Emacs is the O.E.M. for GSM II PSUs and they are not bad. Some of their high end models are recommended for SLI of high end cards by Nvidia. SO you can go with HD 6670 or HD 6750.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I guess then you can go with HD 6670. After doing little bit of Google I found out that Zippy/Emacs is the O.E.M. for GSM II PSUs and they are not bad. Some of their high end models are recommended for SLI of high end cards by Nvidia. SO you can go with HD 6670 or HD 6750.




Thnx .....ill stick...with my psu....will the gpu be future proof for gta 5

Morever which brand of gpu shud i go for

sent from my SGS 2


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ Cilus already told. go for MSI HD6670 but avoid overclocking the card. you PSU may cost 900bucks but this is a lowend model & may use cheap circuit/component. so best is to run @ stock. 

GTA5 will run on this card but as it is yet to be announced, nobody can say at what settings you'll be able to game. if its unoptimised & resource hungry like 4, then @ 720p resolution or lower.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 7, 2011)

thx everyone for your help


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 9, 2011)

hi
the shopkeeper confused me he said 
that there is no difference between 6670 and 5670 they both are alike in performance so i returned...
and i now want to get a clear idea about the comparison between 6670 and 5670....
because 5670 will save me a Rs.700
now what shud i do....
i m in the middle of my purchase


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

No doubt 6670 is better get it..get GDDR5 version only


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

Buy 6670. Don't listen to the shop-keeper. Most of the cases, shop-keepers means only business.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

Let me explain a bit. The confusion has been created due to the re-branding of cards by AMD. For example HD 6770 and HD 6750 are just rebranded HD 5770 and HD 5750 respectively with 3D support through BIOS update.

But HD 6450, HD 6570, HD 6670 and HD 6790...all these cards are based on the BART architecture, same architecture used in HD 6870 and HD 6850. The BART based stream processors or SP offer better performance and Tessellation performance than the Evergreen based Stream processors present in HD 5000 series. That's why a HD6870 with 1120 SP performs better than a 1440 SP based HD 5850.

HD 6670 has 480 Stream processors based on BART architecture whereas HD 5670 has 400 stream processor based on Evergreen architecture. As a result HD 6670 easily beats HD 5670 and performs very close to HD 6750 (720 Evergreen SPs) and GTS 450 while consuming a lot less power.

So go n grab a HD 6670 GDDR5 version without paying attention to what Shopkeepers are saying.


----------



## aCe: dAvE (Dec 9, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> cost to cost is a well known computer shop in delhi ......it is known by its name so i believe they wont cheat on selling cheap quality products


sigh. Do you even know what you are saying?? O_O
I suggest you do more research on their store.


Sonil.luthra said:


> the shopkeeper confused me


Which shop? C2C? If it is then avoid it. Get it from CE.


Sonil.luthra said:


> because 5670 will save me a Rs.700


What are the price at which the shop is giving?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 9, 2011)

thnx ill buy it on monday...hd 6670 along with gta 4.........if msi is not available what is the next best option


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

sapphire


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 9, 2011)

sapphire 6670 is available in computer empire, a neighbor shop of cost to cost.
go and buy that, best deal for you.
but your psu is not trusted.
it may work, may be not.
but 1st step you do is go buy 6670 sapphire.
though msi is also good. and it is available in smc international, the shop in the same lane of cost to cost and computer empire, but prices in smc are high, so go to computer empire, cheapest and trusted.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 9, 2011)

fine thanx............if smps is not trusted what is maximum damage it can give to my pc


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 9, 2011)

i can't predict 
but we'll look, don't forget to post....the damage....


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah sure ill post the DAMAGE


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 9, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> fine thanx............if smps is not trusted what is maximum damage it can give to my pc



after adding a discrete GPU, due to the overload, it may give deliver wrong voltages that can damage almost everything thats attached to it including the motherboard, CPU, GPU, Hard Drives, Optical Drives, and other stuffs.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

_A bit of OT:_



Cilus said:


> Let me explain a bit. The confusion has been created due to the re-branding of cards by AMD. For example HD 6770 and HD 6750 are just rebranded HD 5770 and HD 5750 respectively with 3D support through BIOS update.



Wow!! I didn't know that & never ever read anywhere. 
So, I think it is dirty marketing policy adapted by AMD. 
Lastly, i would like to thank you for providing this valuable info to everyone.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 9, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> after adding a discrete GPU, due to the overload, it may give deliver wrong voltages that can damage almost everything thats attached to it including the motherboard, CPU, GPU, Hard Drives, Optical Drives, and other stuffs.



Man u are scaring me about the damage ....


How many of you think that my psu will support hd6670


sent from my SGS 2


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

Sonil.luthra, he is not scaring off you, you are getting scared by yourself. If you are going for HD 6670 there won't be any problem with your existing PSU due to power requirement issues. HD 6670 needs very less amount of power in full load and people here are running it with local Frontech, Intex 600W PSUs. So get the HD 6670 without thinking that much.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 10, 2011)

thnx cilus ......u r great u r filled with knowledge ....hats off to you...


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 10, 2011)

@ OP

You asked what maximum harm it can cause to other PC components. I didn't say your existing PSU will damage your PC if you add a HD 6670. That card doesn't even require an additional PCIe Power Source.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

^^

Please try to read the previous posts before posting some redundant facts which will do nothing other than confusing OP about the whole purchase.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 11, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> @ OP
> 
> You asked what maximum harm it can cause to other PC components. I didn't say your existing PSU will damage your PC if you add a HD 6670. That card doesn't even require an additional PCIe Power Source.



U are confused in your own language stop confusing anyone else

sent from my SGS 2

will adding another 2gb ram will be a benifitt for my gaming .........
because im running windows xp sp 3 32 bit and it will use only 3.25 gb of ram


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

Any Windows 32 bit OS will not use more than 3.25 GB ram because the maximum memory that can be accessed is (2^32) Byte ~ 4GB. Windows XP, Windows Vista 32 Bit, Windows 7 32 bit all the OS have this limitation which is known as the 3GB barrier.
For using 4GB or more you need to have a 64 bit version of the OS. Since you're already having 4Gigs of ram, there is no point of getting more ram. Hardly any games and day to day apps use more than 4GB of ram.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

@OP: get a 64 bit windows 7 ultimate/ professional version, install it & then get more RAM modules.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 11, 2011)

Ohhh thnx....ok...one last quest.how much will a jackly cost ....

sent from my SGS 2


----------

